# دوائر الكترونية جاهزة



## أسد القدس (22 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أطلب ممن لديه معلومان عن دوائر الكترونية (فقط) عملية بسيطة تؤدي وظيفة محددة 
وشكرا


----------



## أبويوسف2000 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

مششششششششششكككككككككككووووووووووورررررررررر


----------



## Ahmed Adel (1 ديسمبر 2009)

ما المطلوب من الدائرة ..؟؟


----------



## احمد امين 2013 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## aguero10 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

دائرة تصميم وتنفيذ شاشة عرض الرقم العشري


----------



## صخر العبسي (9 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخوة المهندسين اريد مساعدتكم في مشروع تخرجي وهو(التحكم بالاجهزة المنزلية عن طريق الحاسوب من خلال خط التغذية الرنيسي)


----------



## eng.huda101 (1 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mhnd139 (18 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك مشكور


----------



## mhnd139 (18 فبراير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## mhnd139 (18 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mhnd139 (18 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mhnd139 (18 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mhnd139 (18 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mhnd139 (18 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور جداً


----------



## mhnd139 (18 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جداً


----------



## mhnd139 (18 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور جداً جدا


----------



## الموهوبه (23 فبراير 2010)

_أقول الحبيب أنت من تشكر وليش؟؟؟_


_صدج انك مصخره_


----------



## احمد التمر (23 فبراير 2010)

مشكورين


----------



## abd_allah124 (7 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## muthanadf1982 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

وين الدوائر


----------



## alihumad (12 سبتمبر 2010)

أسد القدس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أطلب ممن لديه معلومان عن دوائر الكترونية (فقط) عملية بسيطة تؤدي وظيفة محددة
> وشكرا


 

الله يبار ك فيكم


----------



## ادور (16 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررر كتير


----------



## عراقي ابن عراقي (27 سبتمبر 2010)

يا اخوان هو اصلا فين الدوائر الالكترونيه ؟


----------



## انور الدول (27 سبتمبر 2010)

شبيكم طحتوا بيه مشكور ومشكور هي الدوائر ويييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
والله عجيب امركم 
بس لا مكوكين الجماعة


----------



## ضرغام سعد (28 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مراد الماطري (3 أكتوبر 2010)

عليكم بالسلام نشكركم اخوتنا العاملين في منتدى المهندسين


----------



## bhnn (24 ديسمبر 2010)

مشككككككككككككورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## حموده سماحة (31 مارس 2011)

بورك فيك حبيبى ...........​


----------



## حموده سماحة (31 مارس 2011)

_لا إلـــه إلا اللـــــه محــمــد رســــول اللـــــه._


----------



## abbas_3a (4 أبريل 2011)

والله عجيبة الاخ طالب دوائر 
والجماعه لطشو عالمشكور !!!


----------



## aartb (11 أبريل 2011)

thank you


----------



## شهاب احمد مجيد (12 أبريل 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## lady moon (6 أكتوبر 2011)

ماشفنا ولا دائرة مع الاسف


----------



## مظفر الظفيري (7 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي اكتب من الغوغل red circuit وستجد عدد كبير جدا من التطبيقات لدوائر الكترونية جاهزة


----------



## osman59 (14 أغسطس 2013)

طيب وين الدوائر 
انا ماني شايف ولا دارة


----------



## اسلام1234 (15 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

